# Why Did You Become a LEO?



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

The training, testing and education requirements are a bitch. You're despised by 1/3 of the people and looked at indifferently by another 1/3 of the people. The hours are long and difficult and you have to face and deal with situations that would make most people (me included) run screaming in the opposite direction.

So I'm curious...why did you choose to become (and remain) a LEO?

If this is a repeat, sorry. I searched and didn't find it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

The free coffee

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

5-0 said:


> The free coffee


LMAO. That'd do it for me too 5-0.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I talked to several of the officers I work with and they told me that they became cops because of the respect they get from the entire community and the appliance bonuses they get for winning the monthly ticket quota contest.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

For the chicks. Maybe I should get the band back together.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Because I though I could change the world and make a difference. Took about a month to realize that I wasn't going to change shit, and the difference I make, is negligible at best. 


.... Oh yeah, and free coffee....


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Because there were no aimless protests going on at the time...........and the free coffee.......


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't believe that one can learn to become a police officer, it's a disease we're born with and those who try to learn usually fail miserably. As for the popularity contest, we're secure enough not to care.

To narrow it all down, I became a Police Officer to protect those who cannot protect themselves. There are far too many predators walking the streets as I type and if I had it my way they would all be burning in hell after suffering a very, very slow and painful death.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

mtc said:


> SBD - You're going to get a BUNCH of funny, snarky answers... jus' sayin'...
> 
> Oh - I'm not an officer - deathly afraid of guns, boogiemen, and things that go bump in the night.
> 
> I just serenade the boys all night long! :wink:


Yeah I figured I would mtc, with a couple of real ones sprinkled in. Either way I figured it'd be funny and/or informative. :teeth_smile:


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

For the uniforms.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

niteowl1970 said:


> I talked to several of the officers I work with and they told me that they became cops because of the respect they get from the entire community and the appliance bonuses they get for winning the monthly ticket quota contest.


Respect and a dishwasher! You can't go wrong there niteowl.

---------- Post added at 09:20 ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 ----------



csauce777 said:


> For the uniforms.


And the mustache requirement?


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

LGriffin said:


> I don't believe that one can learn to become a police officer, it's a disease we're born with and those who try to learn usually fail miserably. As for the popularity contest, we're secure enough not to care.
> 
> To narrow it all down, I became a Police Officer to protect those who cannot protect themselves. There are far too many predators walking the streets as I type and if I had it my way they would all be burning in hell after suffering a very, very slow and painful death.


Thank God for the good guys cause there are way too many bad guys


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Usa8235 said:


> Thank God for the good guys cause there are way too many bad guys


I am more worried about bad guys who pretend to be good guys. An example would be when you see a car that is plastered with every LE Support sticker you could possibly immagine. Quick "show of hands", how many of you LE out there that have got drugs, guns, or contraband in general out of a car that sports a "Troopers are your best protection" sticker or something similar?The other example is stopping someone who keeps kissing your ass roadside, yet you know that this guy/girl has worn the handcuffs of half your department's officers. Or checking the guy's CORI and seek g the worst possible stuff you can imagine and then going back to the driver window and having him tell you that he supports you to tue fullest.Of course you support me asshole... Every time you get jammed up, there is at least one cop out there maki g court time OT thanks to you. My message to the bad guys out there, don't pretend to like me and I won't pretend to like you. We have symbiotic relationship. Without you, there'd be no need for me or my kind. Without me, you would not get a much deserved state funded vacation every so often. I mean what the hell? Thanks to me and people like me, you get a place to sleep, three square meals a day, free college education, and all the sex (albeit sex from same sex partners) that you can handle. On the other hand, I get lots of time in court. Working evenings, that's all on the big clock for me. I get personal satisfaction knowing that you are locked away and may be even getting a good beat down from your fellow inmates. I am sorry if some people detect a tone of sarcasmin this little rant of mine. I may not have thirty years under my belt, but I am half way there. Don't show me a pyle of shit and tell me that it's prime rib dinner. Have more respect for me than that.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

No other job really appealed to me as much as what I envisioned being a cop. In reality it's nothing like what I had thought it would be (don't get me wrong I do love my job). If i knew then what I know now I probably wouldn't have become a cop, but now I can't picture myself doing anything else. I know that didn't answer your question entirely but if I were to sum it up I became a cop because of what I thought a cop does (reality is far less sexy).


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

By the way, sorry I got off topic. I had a crazy night last night complete with assholes who played it up like I have posted above. Didn't help them to get out of getting locked up.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Irishpride said:


> No other job really appealed to me as much as what I envisioned being a cop. In reality it's nothing like what I had thought it would be (don't get me wrong I do love my job). If i knew then what I know now I probably wouldn't have become a cop, but now I can't picture myself doing anything else. I know that didn't answer your question entirely but if I were to sum it up I became a cop because of what I thought a cop does (reality is far less sexy).


Irish, 263, etc...in the face of the constant stream of shit you have to deal with, what keeps you motivated to keep going out there and doing it?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I do it for me, not for the administration and nit fir any one else. I love the job, end of story.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

263FPD said:


> I do it for me, not for the administration and nit fir any one else. I love the job, end of story.


Well I'll thank you for doing it anyhow 263.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Somebody's Dad said:


> Irish, 263, etc...in the face of the constant stream of shit you have to deal with, what keeps you motivated to keep going out there and doing it?


Prozac


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Irishpride said:


> Prozac


and the free coffee?


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

It's the family business. My old man and his old man were in it first.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

sdb29 said:


> It's the family business. My old man and his old man were in it first.


That's some awesome history sdb. LEO's for 3 generations. I didn't think that kind of thing existed anymore.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Genetically predisposed. Great grandfather was MDC. Both grandfathers were Army then one to BPD and the other USPIS. It skipped a generation with my father. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

MSP75 said:


> Genetically predisposed. Great grandfather was MDC. Both grandfathers were Army then one to BPD and the other USPIS. It skipped a generation with my father. Sent from my ADR6300


I love this going back multiple generations. The pictures and stories must be amazing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Somebody's Dad said:


> I love this going back multiple generations. The pictures and stories must be amazing.


Just recently my father cleaned out his attic and gave me some good photos of the early 1900's MDC & BPD of the 40's/50's. He has a journal and I'm hoping my grandfather wrote down things from his Charlestown beat.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

MSP75 said:


> Just recently my father cleaned out his attic and gave me some good photos of the early 1900's MDC & BPD of the 40's/50's. He has a journal and I'm hoping my grandfather wrote down things from his Charlestown beat.


I went to school for history, that must be fascinating stuff to read and look at. We have a lot of family history here with lighthouse keepers and whalemen and have tons of old pictures, journals, etc. Ain't it great?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Rollo Tomassi.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Rollo Tomassi.


Nice. Should we merge this with the movie quotes page? :wink_smile:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

When I got out of the military my transferable skills were quite varied, but narrowed to ways of killing human beings using a myraid of weapons and/or myself...





..oh, and the coffee thingy....


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Deuce said:


> When I got out of the military my transferable skills were quite varied, but narrowed to ways of killing human beings using a myraid of weapons and/or myself...
> 
> ..oh, and the coffee thingy....


Deuce! I've been waiting for you to show up and frighten me again. I actually drove West of 495 last weekend, on Rte 9! I was wondering if I was going to get run off the road (err...pulled over) and tasered by you.

Though next time I do that I'll bring extra coffee. ;-)


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Actually, I lied about the coffee.. It's really the hookers.. Cops are free....


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Deuce said:


> Actually, I lied about the coffee.. It's really the hookers.. Cops are free....


Well there's the reason to become a LEO...sorry that I can't bring an extra hooker with me next time I drive West though. That probably would get me tasered.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Must of been they way we were brought up to serve and protect, my family has a cop, firefighter and nurse. My own two are a cop and a nurse in training. Squad 51 CHIP's and Adam 12 shows had something to do with it.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Was laid off from the phone company and working shit jobs. Took CS tests for police, fire and post office. Police called first, so away I went. Ma Bell actually called me back after I was hired and I almost went back until I decided I was having more fun than any human being deserves to have at a job. Stayed 32 years and don't regret a minute of it....well maybe just a few. Plus, my great grandfather was a Lowell cop back around the turn of the century.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Interesting CC, I thought that was your grad pic from the 2nd RTT.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Interesting CC, I thought that was your grad pic from the 2nd RTT.


No, we didn't have hats (covers) like that.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Add me to the list of people who's father and grandfather were OTJ. It wasn't so much about it being a "family business." I like playing with guns and other cool toys, driving fast and catching bad guys. Despite all the bullshit that comes with the territory, it's still preferable to sitting behind a desk all day doing nothing more than contributing to a bottom line...


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

One night I saw a totally out of control situation...no one knew what to do..the police arrived, quelled the situation and I heard them respond to another call on their radio which they quickly drove to..thought that was impressive and interesting..police experience the best and worst of life..made it interesting..that was my motivatation to be a police officer and before that, a State Correction Officer..experiencing the extremes in life is fun ! Better than any other occupations ! I had a blast for 32 years...plus you can crank your co-workers and most will simply give it back without taking a jive personal...fun !

---------- Post added at 19:18 ---------- Previous post was at 19:08 --------
The downside is working with guys like Officer Obie  j/k ,he is the epitome of cool and intelligent and can take and give a ribbing with a smile ! He is young but was one of the first soldiers into Iraq when it was very volatile..that shows true courage..he has my deep respect.

---------- Post added at 19:41 ---------- Previous post was at 19:18 ----------

...Not to mention that OC'ing trouble making punks is euphoric ! I emptied numerous containers of "liquid karate" and enjoyed every well deserving nostril spray to vicious [email protected]#rds that needed a dose of their own medicine. Is MPD or NightOwl going to bad mouth me for that ? I don't care....I enjoyed every spray ! OC is 6 men in a can - I had a blast blasting maggots with it every chance I got ! Poetic justice for nasty predatory maggots !


----------



## avayaonex (Oct 14, 2011)

When I got out of the Marines I was a bit shocked to discover that there was not a huge demand for qualified artillerymen in the civilian sector, contrary to what my recruiter told me, so that option was out. My dad was a cop for 44 years and seemed to enjoy it a great deal (minus the stress-related health issues and two failed marriages), so I figured "why not, could be fun".


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Loyal said:


> The downside is working with guys like Officer Obie  j/k ,he is the epitome of cool and intelligent and can take and give a ribbing with a smile ! He is young but was one of the first soldiers into Iraq when it was very volatile..that shows true courage..he has my deep respect.


Right back at you, JB.

You taught me how to treat people with respect, even when they don't necessarily show it to you. Your one liners and radio suggestions over the MDT at 2 AM were always appreciated. I hope you're enjoying retirement.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Loyal said:


> Is MPD or NightOwl going to bad mouth me for that ? I don't care.


Where did that come from ? Why would I bad mouth you for using OC ? I'm a fan of the chemical attitude adjustment.


----------



## police (Oct 3, 2011)

What? only free coffee? I get free McDonalds, Free donuts, free coffee and free sex.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

So you're a fat fuck that jerks off a lot?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

police said:


> What? only free coffee? I get free McDonalds, Free donuts, free coffee and free sex.


I'm just a Campus Cop. I can barely get the coffee. Enjoy your short stay here.

-Sent from my nerd fueled Liquid 3.0 Inc2


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

5-0 said:


> I'm just a Campus Cop. I can barely get the coffee.


At least there are cute co-eds to look at 5-0. Look on the bright side. :shades_smile:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

5-0 said:


> I'm just a Campus Cop. I can barely get the coffee. Enjoy your short stay here.
> 
> -Sent from my nerd fueled Liquid 3.0 Inc2


Bullshit. My house is seconds away with all the coffee you can drink.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

police said:


> What? only free coffee? I get free McDonalds, Free donuts, free coffee and free sex.


Heh, I got the last 3 while working security at Tedeschis.


----------



## police (Oct 3, 2011)

Deuce said:


> So you're a fat fuck that jerks off a lot?


Too bad most of the girls are like 17 that hit on me, I still think they are a little young, cute as hell though


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Listen fuckface, no one here is believing your shit. You've failed this attempt; there is no retry for you. Move the fuck on...


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

I think he got moved the f**k on Deuce. Thanks all for putting up with a curious civilian.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I basically joined and rejoined twice for the one reason we all joined...You can't drive like a maniac on and off duty as a Marine Fisheries observer, Logistics Manager, or Human Rights Coordinator!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I stumbled into it and thought I was joining a tribute band....Oh well, I guess I'll just stick with it now.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Rock said:


> I stumbled into it and thought I was joining a tribute band....Oh well, I guess I'll just stick with it now.


Now I'm jonesing to hear "Roxanne"...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Now I'm jonesing to hear "Roxanne"...


Eddie Murphy sang it better than Sting.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok so I was a little off.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

7costanza said:


> Ok so I was a little off.


Nah, I'm with you. Eddie Murphy rocked it. :teeth_smile:


----------

